# Breeding Santa Isabella Tricolors



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

So does anyone out there have any tips on breeding santa isabella's. Any information on breeding group size, tips to enduce breeding and what not is greatly appreciated.
-scotty


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

If you don't get an answer here, you could try posting under the Species section.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I've had good luck with:

Male heavy: 2.1 or 3.1

Cooler temps

Large leafed, and heavy plantings

Numerous film cans

The DB care sheet is pretty spot on...

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ca...dobates-tricolor-e-anthonyi-intermediate.html


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

Also helps putting a water site, like a shallow deli cup with water. Just not too deep they may drown. I just added a deli cup with water to my 2.3 and got eggs two days later. Works a deposit site for tads.
I have found it is good to let them transport and then pull the tads.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I have a 1.1 pair. 

They produce about a clutch a week for me. 95-100% is normally fertile but it was not until about 2-3 months ago I started getting good froglets. 

Their tank is damn near a swamp. The substrate is soaked and it is horribly over grown, there is no seeing in the tank either but they see to do very well. 

One corner of the tank has about an inch of water and there is puddles every where, I have had them lay on the one brom in their tank almost constantly and the few and far between clutch that they do not lay on the brom is always at the very top of the tank on broad leafed plants. 

Froglets for me seem to be a little touchy ( although been having good luck recently) I have noticed that my tads seem to do better in larger containers instead of the 16 oz that I use to use. 

There is quite a few tads in the tank, all different stages. The ones they start morphing in the tank I am going to leave in there and just see what happens.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

My group is 1.2 and I get two clutches per week, most weeks. They have a very high success rate in hatching and morphing.

It took over a year to start getting success with them. Originally the eggs just kept molding, then the tads would only live a few days. Once they started producing, they just don't stop on their own. They are in a 20 gal vert, fairly heavily planted with multiple levels. There are lots of laying spots and water sources, but the frogs lay every time in the same film can. It's a white one and horizontal about halfway up the tank.

I raise the tads in cups, about five per cup. When they are well started, I move them to a community shoebox. I've found you really have to watch the tads. If you don't move them out of the water as soon as they pop front legs, they will drown quickly.

Good luck,
Deb


----------



## denningmurray (Aug 31, 2014)

how in the heck do you know if you have a male? i have had 4 of these guys and they should be about 9-12 months old. they are nice and fat. what are the odds of getting all females? is there a way to tell if one is a male and not matured yet? help please.


----------



## Mantella71 (Oct 7, 2013)

If u have a male more than likely he will call. They are very loud and very prolific. Be careful what you wish for. You will have plenty of tads once they start breeding.


----------

